# Caddy's puppies at five weeks old



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

[attachment=28981:IMG_6893.jpg]
Squealy

[attachment=28982:IMG_6898.jpg]
Gigantore (these eyeballs already remind me of Caddy)

[attachment=28983:IMG_6920.jpg]
brawling in their xpen

[attachment=28984:IMG_6928.jpg]
causing trouble

[attachment=28985:IMG_6954.jpg]
attacking Aunt Lucy who is incredibly patient with being micro puffy pawed and gummed to pieces. 

[attachment=28986:IMG_6955.jpg]
more brawling

[attachment=28987:IMG_6966.jpg]
I swear I didn't pose this, I looked over a few minutes ago and they were all cuddled up like this. I HAD to take pics!

[attachment=28988:IMG_6968.jpg]
The three amigoes. Or the three stooges, depending on what time of the day it is :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: awww gotta love em! great pics..especially the last one :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh!! Thank you so much for sharing these heart-warming pictures. So amazingly precious!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness-they are just getting sweeter-is that possible? :wub: The last ones where they are cuddle posing...be still my heart :wub: :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: Kiss, kiss! How sweet!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

:smheat: CUTENESS overloaddddddddddddddd :smheat:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Stacy, I really enjoyed the photos. Are any of the pups looking like they have good show potential? And what are you calling the 3rd one? The photos of the 3 of them are just priceless.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Staci ~ They are BEAUTIFUL!!! I can't believe it. I so want to snuggle them.

Gawwd, they're sweet little souls :wub: :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

They are unbearably adorable :wub: 
Such sweetness . . . I have to brush my teeth.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG these boys are ADORABLE!! You better lock all your doors, Im going over there to steal them right now!! LOL JK!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am amazed at how beatiful they keep getting! My fav has to be the last photo. Make sure you submit that one for the SM calendar!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Stacy that was sweetness overload. The last two pictures are so sweet. What happened to the third boy's single pic? Out of the two that you have of their face's I have to say that #2 was my favorite. Thank you so much for sharing these little love joys with us!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Oh my, they are just too adorable! The last pic is so precious!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The boys are just beautiful. Keep sending us pictures. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Stacy they are adorable little babes :wub: :wub: :wub: thank you so much for sharing them, I love the group shots and the fun playful ones, oh geez I just love em all, total cuteness overload :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, they are adorable!! Love the little paws!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, how sweet & precious. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

The pics are precious, Gigantore is my favorite :wub::wub: he has been for awhile now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy your making me go crazy, I have fell in love with those boys, :wub: it must be so fun at your house


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

those were just precious!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> [attachment=28981:IMG_6893.jpg]
> Squealy
> 
> [attachment=28982:IMG_6898.jpg]
> ...


OMIDOG! They are just too precious for words! When I got my first malt back in 1993, I believe it was, the BYB (or actually more like an in home breeder with one female and a male) let me have my puppy earlier than was really correct (but I didn't know that at the time). He was only 8 weeks old and so very tiny that I could put him in the pocket of my sweatshirt! He ended up weighing anywhere from 8 to 11 lbs, depending on the year, the hair and the vets' scales.  Your pictures bring back those days, of the precious little tiny puppy. Since Midis was the correct age, 12 weeks, when I got him I haven't seen such a tiny Malt since my Casper until I found this site. Thanks for sharing! 

Cyndi


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

> I am amazed at how beatiful they keep getting! My fav has to be the last photo. Make sure you submit that one for the SM calendar!!![/B]



I agree 100%!!!!!!!!! Priceless!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

They are just perfect and soooooooooo precious!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cute beyond words, Stacy. So we have Squealy and Gigantore - what's the other little love's name?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All 3 of them are just gorgeous. :wub: 

This is my very favorite age for puppies. They're just learning about the world -- and yet, mom is still cleaning up after them and feeding them. :chili: And they're so cute to watch.

Great pics. This is going to be a FANTASTIC litter. And well it should be with all the "help" Caddy got from her SM forum Aunties. :smrofl:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMGosh, they just keep getting cuter & cuter!! :wub: Love that last photo...you should enter it in a contest...Too sweet!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW omigod they are sooo beautiful!!! The last picture is amazing!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg they r so adorable!! :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

They are so adorable, Stacy, and so white! I hardly see any color on them. I've seen some with a lot of color on them, but yours are really white and just precious!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, they are just darling! I'm sure your kids want to keep them all!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

They are very beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

They are getting cuter by the day...if that is even possible...since they are absolutely adorable.....


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

HEAVENLY :wub: , I'd want to keep them ALL . Sarah


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't believe it's already been a month! They are soooooo precious! I can only echo what everyone else is saying: that last pic is absolutely adorable! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

STOP POSTING PUPPY PICTURES! IT'S CRUEL!



It makes me want another malt and that is just mean!  

P.S. They are spectacular! :wub:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:wub: Those pics would melt the heart of the Wicked Witch of the West.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy, I really enjoyed the photos. Are any of the pups looking like they have good show potential? And what are you calling the 3rd one? The photos of the 3 of them are just priceless.[/B]


I won't know for sure until 8 or 12 weeks, then I'll have to wait until that golden 6 mos age to be 100% certain of show potential, but so far, they all have pretty heads. The one we call Gigantore/Columbus has a coarser, bigger face than the other two but he's actually reminding me of Caddy. And he defintitely is the spunky one so far! The one we call Squealy has a cute face and his coat seems to be the best of the three, plus he has no color in his coat, he's pure white except for buff on the ears. The third one we call NoName, LOL.



> Staci ~ They are BEAUTIFUL!!! I can't believe it. I so want to snuggle them.
> 
> Gawwd, they're sweet little souls :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you! I can't tell you how many times I day I kiss them. It's obsence, probably. 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=462358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad I could share them with you! This is my first experience with puppies this small also, since I got Caddy at a year, Lucy at 18 weeks and Caira at 13 weeks. It's so much fun watching them develop and get all spunky!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, arent they just the sweetest little guys ever. Are you keeping any?


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Stacy, they are sooooooooo adorable!! :wub: What sweet little faces they have!!

I love the pictures, I bet you are having a ton of fun with them!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I truly hope you submit that last "sleeping" picture for the calendar - it doesn't get any cuter than that... :wub: 

Puppies are so much fun, aren't they!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toooo sweet! I can smell the puppy breath all the way over here.
Soon they'll be into everything and tearing up anything they can get
ahold of. What fun! LOL Enjoy!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

SOOO PRECIOUS, Stacy! :wub: I can't believe that the boys are one month old already!! They are too cute!!! :wub: I love last pic will the boys cuddling!!! :wub: I even made my b/f look at the pics, they are that adorable!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Stacy, :smheat: they are way too cute for words. I'll take all of them. See, I knew I should stay off this web-site. :wacko1: They are just gorgeous and little boys are very very sweet.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Staci ~ They are BEAUTIFUL!!! I can't believe it. I so want to snuggle them.
> 
> Gawwd, they're sweet little souls :wub: :wub:[/B]


 :aktion033: :grouphug: I love what Deb said.......sweet little souls!! :wub: Thanks for letting us witness the cuteness!! :wub:


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Just when you think they can't get anymore adorable!!!!! It's overwhelming!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Puppies are so fun and cute and just make your day. The first puppy has a really nice head. :wub: 

Tina


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Whenever I need a 'pick-me-up' - I come look at these photos. <Sigh> :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Oh boy, they are just beautiful. I bet they are so much fun to have around....awwww!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The pups are five weeks old today! It is sooo hard to get a good pic of even ONE of them, forget about a good pic of all three!! They are so much fun. 

[attachment=29395:IMG_7003.jpg]
Gigantore on the left, Squealy in the middle and NoName on the right

[attachment=29396:IMG_7016.jpg]
This is NoName (I think, LOL)
[attachment=29397:IMG_7019.jpg]

[attachment=29398:IMG_7020.jpg]

[attachment=29399:IMG_7088.jpg]
This is Gigantore <strike>Caira's Mini Me</strike> attacking Marina's hair. This boy is the one with the outgoing personality
[attachment=29400:IMG_7023.jpg]


[attachment=29401:IMG_7046.jpg]
Gigantore Columbus once more

Thank you for looking!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They are adorable ...
I think I like Squealy the best but that is without seeing them in person.

It makes me wonder how my brother bought my mum's dog at 5 weeks. So young to be away from their mothers.

He's a maniac now - I bet a great match for Crazy ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are some beautiful babies. Love their names, but you've got to get a nickname for No Name!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

They are so adorable. :wub: :wub: I know that you are having fun with them. This is the sweet stage. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg :smheat: they only get cuter :wub: I love the picture of your daughter and the puppy, everytime I look at her sweet face it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMIGOD :bysmilie: they are getting so big and so beautiful! Those little boys are growing up so fast!!! I absolutely love all of them and wish I could cuddle with them all night long!!! YOU ARE SO LUCKY!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Lord!! Are they ever precious. :wub: :wub: 

Thank you so much Stacy. As I've said, "You are living my dream". You are doing it RIGHT. You are more than AWESOME!!!

Bless you, and the little ones. I just can't believe it. You are, and your kids, are way cool. B)


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

The 3 amigos are PERFECT :wub: . Sarah


----------



## i love maltese (Nov 3, 2007)

they are so gorgeous.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't believe how big the boys have gotten!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Sooo cute!!! It is amazing how much more personality they have and how lively they seem!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, the boys are so big and so beautiful! I love the picture with your daughter!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH THEY ARE SO SWEET!!!!
:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: :wub: awww gosh they are so cute!! and growing sooo fast! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OOOH they sure have gotten big and absolutely precious!

What kind of camera do you have? You have great photos!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, they are so adorable!! :wub: Wow 5 weeks old already. It is amazing how fast time goes by isn't it?

I bet you are loving every minute of it, they are at that real fun stage!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hard to believe that it's been 5 weeks already......love the photos. How are you going to get Marina to part with those boys?????


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh how adorable they all are. Is it just me or is noname's ears white with no lemony colour like the others? Thanks for sharing, cant wait for the next lot.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank you so much for the heart-warming pictures!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

beautiful pups. :wub: 

i had a cat named "whats-its-name" and it would get so confusing when people asked his name, so i told them "lucky"  
i was 6 when i named him...

anyway, your pups are darling. they all are adorable, i can't chose just one... so go ahead and send them all to me. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my your puppies are totally adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: they sure have grown and they look so happy and healthy, you are doing a wonderful job Stacy, thankyou for sharing them with us  
Your daughter looks as though she is having a great time helping with them too, she is very pretty too :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Those little boys are so darn cute.....your daughter must have a tough time leaving them every morning for school!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

They look great Stacy!! :wub: 


I am **SO** looking forward to the next two weeks. It is amazing to see them grow up as fast as they do.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhh my gosh! Way to sweet. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG they're cute!! Makes me want another pup - be strong.....

I once had a boat named "After You" - whenever anyone asked - what did you name your boat?, I'd say:
I named it after you......they were always flattered  :smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Was it really already 5 weeks ago that we were all sitting here, online, having sympathy labor pains with Caddy and drinking (whatever) while hoping that everything went well? Where has the time gone?

The puppies just keep getting cuter and cuter. :wub: :wub: :wub: Love all of the pics and love, love, love the one with your daughter.

I just want to come over and steal one (or all 3). Good thing I don't live close by. :biggrin:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

:wub: Those puppies get cuter every time I see them. Tell Marina that I love her shirt and the picture of her and the puppy is so cute. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, Stacy, I am so impressed with your darlings and your "motherhood"! Those little darling are amazing! :wub: :wub: :wub: and of course much credit to Caddy! :wub: :wub: I think I like No Name......(please give him a name...  poor thing!). It would really be impossible to choose without watching them in person. Having Shoni has made me crave babies.......much to my DH's distress!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, the darling little boys just get cuter & cuter. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

